# Why is Houston’s defense still bad?



## Basel (Mar 31, 2005)

> Since Donatas Motiejunas entered Houston’s starting lineup, that particular five-man unit has allowed just 95.6 points per 100 possessions. It’s an elite figure, but the sample size is far too small to attribute it any meaning.
> 
> Motiejunas has played only 11 games with Jeremy Lin, James Harden, Chandler Parsons and Omer Asik beside him on the court. Here are the teams they’ve gone against: Nets, Wizards, Bucks, Magic, Mavericks, Warriors, Suns, and Timberwolves. Two of those teams boast top 10 offenses (barely), two are average, and the remaining four all find themselves ranked at or near the bottom.
> 
> ...


http://www.red94.net/focusing-defensive-lapses/11976/


----------

